# Moving on from Steinhart



## Pastorsam

First of all, I have loved every Steinhart watch I have owned. I have a Ocean One Black Ceramic 42, Ocean One Blue Premium 42, and Ocean TWO White Dial (Old style). They were my first "nice" watch and fulfilled a desire to have a high quality diver watch. I really thought that when I started purchasing Steinhart watches that this would be the end of my watch journey and I would be happy just wearing what I had. Unfortunately ,only one watch (Black Ocean One) ever got significant wear. I've moved on and purchased a Tudor Pelagas and I'm about to pull the trigger on a Rolex Submariner ND (to commiserate the completion of my PhD). With those two watches and a recently acquired Month Blanc dress watch I sadly don't have a need for my Steinhart's any longer. It's actually sorta sad but I'm thankful for Steinhart who played a role as a stepping stone into fine watches. At this point I'm selling all my Steinharts.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Congrats on finishing your PhD. I feel for a lot of people, this is a good purpose for Steinhart and why it doesn't damage Rolex and can help people want to move up the watch ladder and there is room for both to exist and be successful. 



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

I started at Steinhart with an OVM and went on and owned a Submariner 114060, Explorer 2, Datejust 2 and modern Air King and sold all of them and used some of the money to buy my son this:










And then picked up an Ocean One Black two weeks ago. I am very happy with it and loved all of my Rolexes but ultimately decided I didn't need to have all that money tied up in watches. Enjoy your Pelagos and Submariner. Both great watches.


----------



## sticky

Congrats on your PhD and the Sub. Kind of a shame about the Steinies.


----------



## Dec1968

Steinhart's I've owned:
• OVM v1 (sold)
• OVM v2 (sold
• OVM LE (sold)
• Ocean One GMT 39 Pepsi (sold)
• OVM 39 x 2 (1 is going up for sale, the other I bought for my son)
• OVM v1 (going up for sale shortly)

I love their build quality. Solid. Clean. Yet there is something that allows me to sell them. That's my problem. As much as I love them, I'm not 'in love' with them. The OVM v1 will always hold a special place in my heart though. 

All of that said, I just bought an Omega 2254.50.00 that I've wanted since they were new. I'll probably never wear a Steinhart again with the Omega coming into the fold. 

I'm down to these models:
• Omega 2254.50.00
• Seiko SKX175 faded Pepsi
• Ginault Ocean Rover GSLN
• Ginault Ocean Rover SILN
• Tisell Vintage Sub 

The Ginault SILN may or may not stay in the collection. With the gold sand lume, it seems to fill the void of the OVM models. Damn I love the OVM but I hate the shape of the case, and the bracelet and clasp sucks. That OVM watch head straight on though = awesome. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## sefrcoko

I have owned 2 OTi500s, 2 Vintage GMTs, 2 OVM Maxi LEs, and an OVM39. Over time I sold the first six, and am now trying to move the last one. Great watches that served me well, but as my collection evolves to higher quality pieces (e.g. Stowa, Sinn, etc.), I found it hard to go back and they just weren't getting any wrist time. That said, I would still be tempted by a 39mm vintage gmt or OTi500 down the line


----------



## andyk8

I'm almost in the same boat. I've owned a total of 12 different Steinhart models and now only have 1 left in my collection.

I think most people naturally graduate on to bigger and more expensive pieces.

Steinhart got me into Swiss watches so I'll always be thankful for that.

They're fantastic value for money but unfortunately there's not much room left for them in my collection anymore.


----------



## TheGanzman

And *I* have gone in the OPPOSITE direction! I've had a baker's dozen "Grail Watches" - Rolex 5508's, 6536's, 6538's (plural), a 5512, 2 5513's, and a 14060 No Date. I found them to be just a tick too small at (no more than) 39.5mm. I also WEAR my watches in the pool, in the hot tub, in the sauna, in the ocean, and working in the garage/on cars. When my 6538 became worth US$75K to a DEALER no less, I looked myself in the mirror and said "What are you DOING?!"

I'll take any of my modest dive watch collection (Including 3 Steinharts, 2 Helson Skindivers, a Dennis Rudy Milspec, a Tactico TC2 Expedition, and my current "High $ Watch" - my ZRC Grands Fonds) over ANYTHING fancier/more expensive! Now, if Rolex ever made a Submariner in the 41-42mm size with NON-applied indices, a high-dome sapphire crystal, drilled lug holes, and pointed crown guards, I'd prolly treat myself to one - this is me NOT holding my breath for THAT to happen anytime soon!

Meanwhile, I'll keep on wearing my 2009 Steinhart Ocean One Vintage "Comex" homage, which is keeping time at +/-ZERO seconds/day - it don't get no better than THIS from where *I* sit:


----------



## MrDagon007

TheGanzman said:


> if Rolex ever made a Submariner in the 41-42mm size with NON-applied indices, a high-dome sapphire crystal, drilled lug holes, and pointed crown guards, I'd prolly treat myself to one - this is me NOT holding my breath for THAT to happen anytime soon!


Just curious why you prefer printed over applied indices?


----------



## TheGanzman

MrDagon007 said:


> Just curious why you prefer printed over applied indices?


Too "fancy" - IMHO, a dive watch is a "tool watch"; as such, "applied indices" don't belong on a tool watch. I guess I'm just old school...


----------



## Dec1968

TheGanzman said:


> Too "fancy" - IMHO, a dive watch is a "tool watch"; as such, "applied indices" don't belong on a tool watch. I guess I'm just old school...


I agree with you 100%

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Lee_K

I’ve owned five Steinharts but currently don’t have any in my collection and I feel a little sad about that. The OVM 2.0 was my first Swiss automatic and my first micro-brand experience. I have a warm place in my heart for that watch and even though I don't need another diver or flieger, I’m debating getting another to feel like a legitimate part of the Steinhart community again.


----------



## City74

I have 1 Steinhart. It’s the second I have owned. I bought a 39mm GMT pepsi just to see if I liked the colors enough to buy the Rolex GMT Master II in the same colors. Its a nice watch and I won’t be selling it anytime soon if at all. It’s quenched my thirst for a Pepsi Rolex. It’s a nice $500 watch


----------



## Dec1968

This is the watch that got me off of the Steinhart train. 









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Lee_K

Dec1968 said:


> This is the watch that got me off of the Steinhart train.


Oh yeah? Very interesting, David. This was my Steinhart killer:


----------



## Pastorsam

Dec1968 said:


> This is the watch that got me off of the Steinhart train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


That is a beautiful watch!


----------



## Pastorsam

Well, my Steinhart's that I listed on ebay are all going to sell within the next day or so. Only going to have the one left and it'll eventually be sold. I'm going to hate shipping them out. Steinhart really is a great entry brand into Swiss watches and it's a brand that I have recommended to several people over the past few years.


----------



## MichaelMaggi

2 months into my 1st Steinhart (O1TiGMT) and I'm still impressed with the quality. I'll say it once again: The price:quality ratio for these watches is unbelievable. Most of their models could easily sell for over $1k. As of now I have no desire to purchase an Omega, IWC or Rolex. My brother owns a Rolex GMT-II and he lets me wear it when we see each other. Although nice, it doesn't really grab me. It does little for me.


----------



## Tom Schneider

I have a gen1 OVM and a Pepsi GMT Steinharts. I wear them as user watches that I can trust when working in the back yard, swimming, and working on the cars. I reserve my Tudor Black Bay for work and other outings where I don't want to risk beating it to death. The great thing about Steinhart watches is they are great quality without being so expensive that you worry about them being worn day-to-day. I equate this to my main carry knife which is a Chris Reeve Sebenza. Amazing quality but it is really meant to be used...... just like a Steinhart.


----------



## Mediocre

Congratulations on your PhD and acquiring the nicer watches.

After the novelty of the expensive watches wears off, you may be surprised to find that your affordable (but still nice) dive watches are still enjoyable to wear on occasion. I wore my Tutima today and yesterday, and I still enjoy wearing my Halios from time to time as well


----------



## Scott_from_Worcester

TheGanzman said:


> And *I* have gone in the OPPOSITE direction! I've had a baker's dozen "Grail Watches" - Rolex 5508's, 6536's, 6538's (plural), a 5512, 2 5513's, and a 14060 No Date. I found them to be just a tick too small at (no more than) 39.5mm. I also WEAR my watches in the pool, in the hot tub, in the sauna, in the ocean, and working in the garage/on cars. When my 6538 became worth US$75K to a DEALER no less, I looked myself in the mirror and said "What are you DOING?!" I'll take any of my modest dive watch collection (Including 3 Steinharts, 2 Helson Skindivers, a Dennis Rudy Milspec, a Tactico TC2 Expedition, and my current "High $ Watch" - my ZRC Grands Fonds) over ANYTHING fancier/more expensive! Now, if Rolex ever made a Submariner in the 41-42mm size with NON-applied indices, a high-dome sapphire crystal, drilled lug holes, and pointed crown guards, I'd prolly treat myself to one - this is me NOT holding my breath for THAT to happen anytime soon! Meanwhile, I'll keep on wearing my 2009 Steinhart Ocean One Vintage "Comex" homage, which is keeping time at +/-ZERO seconds/day - it don't get no better than THIS from where *I* sit


 I've gone the same way, Ganzman, except on a much MUCH lesser scale. I've got a Breitling Super-O and my 2nd Rolex- a late model Datejust. I guess I got sick of the cost of service and having to take off a watch when things got dirty and grimey. Yesterdat, I went to take off me OVM MKIII to mow the lawn, and I said know what? I'm leaving it on! If I smack it on metal while emptying the bag, oh well! Right now, though, I'm keeping them, and wearing the OVM as a daily go everywhere, do everything watch. Have to say, though, I'm a huge hypocrite. Wife and I were in my trusred jewelers and he had a Rolex Sub-Date 16610 in mint condition, just serviced. I would have sold everything,plus $2K cash to get it, throwing all logic out the window. My wife just wouldn't go for it. I'm better off, though. With me being middle income, I 'd be afraid to wear it and scratch it. That's no way to treat a tough watch like that....


----------



## dub82

Great watch, Dec1968! I was on the lookout for a quality GMT and I have done a lot of researching. I have come to a similar conclusion, those Omega Seamasters are really outstanding.


----------



## Dec1968

dub82 said:


> Great watch, Dec1968! I was on the lookout for a quality GMT and I have done a lot of researching. I have come to a similar conclusion, those Omega Seamasters are really outstanding.


Thank you! I finally decided it was time to step up. Found it on Chrono24 and they had a few to choose from in mint condition. Hard to pass up on that. It looks brand new. 

























Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## dub82

Love the Wave design!


----------



## 007_Omega

I don't even own a Steinhart but want to. Steinhart isn't a stepping stone for me to own the luxury piece but rather an opportunity to get a vintage piece that I'll likely never own and be able to enjoy it. 

Even if I could afford the vintage models these Steinharts are paying homage to, I'd still have to baby the watch. 

I am waiting for them to release a model in 39mm that really catches my eye. I'm not a fan of the long straight lugs so I'll need a 39mm variant. 39mm Vintage GMT has my name written on it. I just wish they would tone down on the faux patina though.


----------



## T3C

Dec1968 said:


> Thank you! I finally decided it was time to step up. Found it on Chrono24 and they had a few to choose from in mint condition. Hard to pass up on that. It looks brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Congratulations on scoring this one! Like you, this was one of my favourites when it first came out. But somehow I have moved away from the brand. I still have a hand-wound Speedy and a pre-diver Seamaster but none of their modern incarnations.

Also, I would surmise that Omega is a Rolex killer (flame suit on) and Steinhart is a victim by association.


----------



## danimaru

A 39mm vintage gmt has gotta be on the drawing board over there. Seems like they’ve made just about all the other oceans in 39 already.


----------



## sefrcoko

danimaru said:


> A 39mm vintage gmt has gotta be on the drawing board over there. Seems like they've made just about all the other oceans in 39 already.


That and an Ocean Titanium 500 would be sweet 


007_Omega said:


> I don't even own a Steinhart but want to. Steinhart isn't a stepping stone for me to own the luxury piece but rather an opportunity to get a vintage piece that I'll likely never own and be able to enjoy it.
> 
> Even if I could afford the vintage models these Steinharts are paying homage to, I'd still have to baby the watch.
> 
> I am waiting for them to release a model in 39mm that really catches my eye. I'm not a fan of the long straight lugs so I'll need a 39mm variant. 39mm Vintage GMT has my name written on it. I just wish they would tone down on the faux patina though.


Agreed...otherwise I'd seriously consider getting it relumed if a future 39mm vintage gmt had the faux patina (instead of the green c3). Would still be too good to pass up though.


----------



## 007_Omega

sefrcoko said:


> That and an Ocean Titanium 500 would be sweet Agreed...otherwise I'd seriously consider getting it relumed if a future 39mm vintage gmt had the faux patina (instead of the green c3). Would still be too good to pass up though.


I'd love for it to not have the faux patina but if they released a 39mm version I would probably have to get it either way. I'm sure it's in the works but just a matter of time. These 39mm models seem to be a print money button.


----------



## brickofthewall

I have the OVM 39 watch and I have worn them for about 5 days, a beautiful and comfortable watch, the adjustment of the bracelet is just on top. But I did not leave the feeling that there is not that attention to detail as other manufacturers watch. The dial is too plane. Now I have Longines Hydroconquest 39 mm on my wrist, that I boght used, not such a comfortable bracelet, there are not enough adjusting holes too tide or too dangle, but there is a feeling that there is more attention to detail here. But I understand that these watches are more expensive at 2 times. Now I want to go on, sell my OVM 39, sell that used Longines HC and buy new HC.


----------



## watson.col.cw

TheGanzman said:


> And *I* have gone in the OPPOSITE direction! I've had a baker's dozen "Grail Watches" - Rolex 5508's, 6536's, 6538's (plural), a 5512, 2 5513's, and a 14060 No Date. I found them to be just a tick too small at (no more than) 39.5mm. I also WEAR my watches in the pool, in the hot tub, in the sauna, in the ocean, and working in the garage/on cars. When my 6538 became worth US$75K to a DEALER no less, I looked myself in the mirror and said "What are you DOING?!"
> 
> I'll take any of my modest dive watch collection (Including 3 Steinharts, 2 Helson Skindivers, a Dennis Rudy Milspec, a Tactico TC2 Expedition, and my current "High $ Watch" - my ZRC Grands Fonds) over ANYTHING fancier/more expensive! Now, if Rolex ever made a Submariner in the 41-42mm size with NON-applied indices, a high-dome sapphire crystal, drilled lug holes, and pointed crown guards, I'd prolly treat myself to one - this is me NOT holding my breath for THAT to happen anytime soon!
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll keep on wearing my 2009 Steinhart Ocean One Vintage "Comex" homage, which is keeping time at +/-ZERO seconds/day - it don't get no better than THIS from where *I* sit:
> View attachment 13234701


If you've not seen Tempus machina Rolex - check it out . It hits nearly all of your bucket list requirements on a Sub!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Steinhart makes amazing watches for the money and I have never ordered anything from Europe that arrived at my door in two days other than a Steinhart watch. Now that they make 39mm watches I don't have any excuse not to wear one. 

Divers are my favorite style watch. I love spending time in Germany and wanted a German watch but can't warm up to any of Sinn's current production watches so Steinhart checks those two boxes (how Swiss/German/Chinese they are I don't know.)


----------



## TheGanzman

watson.col.cw said:


> If you've not seen Tempus machina Rolex - check it out . It hits nearly all of your bucket list requirements on a Sub!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At US$25K, here's my response to THAT: "LemmeThinkAboutItNO!"


----------



## gball

fish70 said:


> Steinhart makes amazing watches for the money and I have never ordered anything from Europe that arrived at my door in two days other than a Steinhart watch. Now that they make 39mm watches I don't have any excuse not to wear one.
> 
> Divers are my favorite style watch. I love spending time in Germany and wanted a German watch but can't warm up to any of Sinn's current production watches so Steinhart checks those two boxes (how Swiss/German/Chinese they are I don't know.)


They really are a lot of watch for the money. I wear my OVM to the beach, to the gym, to work on the car etc. It's my beater watch. It's not the most comfortable watch I own, it's not the prettiest either, but it does its job solidly and I never worry about it. That's about all you could want for the money, so no reason not to love it.


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - Put that thing on an Erika's strap and it WILL be the most comfortable watch you own!


----------



## watson.col.cw

TheGanzman said:


> At US$25K, here's my response to THAT: "LemmeThinkAboutItNO!"


Oh well maybe a tiger concept 3538 with glossy gilt dial instead !?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

I liked my Steinharts but find that I barely wear them anymore. Hence, I just sold this pretty one, and I have an inkling that you'll see it soon on wristshots here in the forum.
Good that it will likely get worn more often than by me.


----------



## sdotlow

MrDagon007 said:


> I liked my Steinharts but find that I barely wear them anymore. Hence, I just sold this pretty one, and I have an inkling that you'll see it soon on wristshots here in the forum.
> Good that it will likely get worn more often than by me.


Lol I wonder who?! (Heavy sarcasm)

Purging anything else of interest? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Any serious guesses..? :think: By the way, those V1 Ocean 2's are great looking watches..!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danimaru

The Mk1 Ocean 2’s look waaay better than the current ones. Why they ever changed the bezel is a mystery to me. The smooth bezel edge of the first version seems a lot more in line with the character of the watch.


----------



## Eodtech

danimaru - I also much prefer the original V1's scalloping and the much smaller knurling on the bezel and crown (Pic #1) over the "new" style of larger texturing of both V2 versions (Pic #2). The original V1's look much classier and far more refined than the new V2's because of that in my opinion.

Also, the dial indices and the actual layout of the dial on the non-premium V2's just does not look nearly as appealing to me as the V1's and V2 premiums (Pic #3). At least they kept the original V1 dial on the new V2 premium and that is a good thing...


----------



## danimaru

Yeah, very much agreed. The v1 was a classy, modern somewhat minimalistic take on the sub style. The v2s are much too chunky.


----------



## picklepossy

Loving the OVM 39 with my 2254. Own other high end pieces but this OVM is a steal at the price and what you get for it.


----------



## JCartwright77

Anyone find that the magnifier on the Steinhart GMT 39 pepsi, doesn’t seem to really do much magnification? Seriously, this is pushing me to list this watch? I haven’t been able to hang on to a Steinhart. The 42mm had too long of lugs, now this.


----------



## picklepossy

Remove the magnifier yourself and order one on eBay with stronger magnification. Very simple to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67ViP

My primary pieces...had the OVM mk3 for 2.5 weeks, running neck & neck with the Omega. Really dig both on a NATO, super comfortable...different looks/different colors.


----------



## slorollin

I have Rolex, Omega, Breitling and Oris. There's room in my box for a couple/three Steinharts, Seikos and Helsons, et al. I buy watches that I think are cool. Some are just more or less expensive than others. Sort of like dogs, I can appreciate pedigrees as well as mutts. And I like the odd cat too.


----------



## cadomniel

I have my GMT Pepsi for sale now and was going to list my Kermit Ocean One 39. Like the second poster in this thread I had several Rolexes and was thinking of adding a Pepsi GMT but prices are crazy and I already had almost $25,000 CAD in a few Rolex watches. One day I saw a Tudor BB 36 on the forum and I thought I would give it a try and I actually liked it better than my Explorer I. So I sold my Explorer I. Then sold rest of my Rolexes and then Steinhart released OVM39 and GMT Pepsi.

There is no comparison between Rolex and Steinhart obviously but I still enjoy my Steinharts. I just hope one day that Rolex releases a modern no Date Sub without the maxi case or I can find a Sea Dweller 116600 in a few years time>>> without a crazy price. I started on this forum looking for the best Sub homage and ended up with the real thing now back to homages but really my favorite are the Sinn, Stowa, Damakos


----------



## Leonine

For me, the price and build quality was and still is not an issue in regards to steinhart. The problem is relentless homage models. As I would wear my Ocean 1 more and more, it felt unoriginal. The tipping point was when someone noticed it and said, "oh, a fake rolex."

I've moved on as well.


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - What's even worse than THAT is when you're wearing a REAL Rolex and you overhear someone saying to someone else "It's probably a fake" - try THAT one on for size sometime!


----------



## Kurt Behm

*Wear What You Like ...*

and don't look back....

"THE MAN MAKES THE WATCH-THE WATCH NEVER MAKES THE MAN"
(That's part of the reasoning behind 'Brand Ambassadors')

It's hard to overstate how much Paul Newman, Jean Claude Killy, Jacque Cousteau, and Jack Nicklaus did for Rolex. Arnold and Stallone did the same thing for Panerai and U-Boat.

But that's what the high-end watch brands with the multi-million dollar
marketing departments want you to believe.

The last time I was in Basel, several Swiss friends pointed out to me that
Tissot was the most popular brand in Switzerland.

Maybe the Swiss are trying to tell us something....

Kurt


----------



## mrozowjj

Houls said:


> I started at Steinhart with an OVM and went on and owned a Submariner 114060, Explorer 2, Datejust 2 and modern Air King and sold all of them and used some of the money to buy my son this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then picked up an Ocean One Black two weeks ago. I am very happy with it and loved all of my Rolexes but ultimately decided I didn't need to have all that money tied up in watches. Enjoy your Pelagos and Submariner. Both great watches.


That red one is stunning. I'd love to see more of it.


----------



## Eodtech

mrozowjj said:


> That red one is stunning. I'd love to see more of it.


Hi mrozowjj - I don't think the watch in the pic above is a Steinhart Red/Red "Hellboy". It looks more like a color reflection onto the watch and back of the bracelet laying next to it. But here are a few pics of my "Hellboy's" in both 39 and 42mm for you ... (39mm is the first pic)

The Ocean 1 Red/Red "Hellboy's" are some of the most rare and uncommon full color Ocean's Steinhart ever produced, especially in 39mm. They were released around 2006 or so along with a few other Blue/Blue "Smurf" and Green/Green "Hulk" models. Of all the matching full color dial and bezel combinations, the Red/Red was produced in the lowest numbers. It is very rare to see one or both sizes of them today ...


----------



## mrozowjj

Eodtech said:


> Hi mrozowjj - I don't think the watch in the pic above is a Red/Red "Hellboy" Steinhart. It looks like a color reflection onto the watch and back of the bracelet laying next to it. But here are a few pics of my "Hellboy's" in both 39 and 42mm for you ... (39mm is the first pic)
> 
> The Ocean 1 Red/Red "Hellboy's" are some of the most rare and uncommon full color Ocean's Steinhart ever produced, especially in 39mm. They were released around 2006 or so along with a few other Blue/Blue "Smurf" and Green/Green "Hulk" models. Of all the matching full color dial and bezel combinations, the Red/Red was produced in the lowest numbers. It is very rare to see one or both sizes of them today ...


That's just lovely. I know there is lots of talk about Steinhart being fake Rolexes but when they make things in color combinations Rolex won't I can certainly see the appeal.


----------



## Eodtech

mrozowjj said:


> That's just lovely. I know there is lots of talk about Steinhart being fake Rolexes but when they make things in color combinations Rolex won't I can certainly see the appeal.


Thank you for saying that, they are lovely indeed and I love mine an awful lot. But you have hit on the crux of an age old debate. It is kind of like wine, if you are fortunate to love to drink wine you can afford, you are very lucky indeed. So with that in mind, I am extremely fortunate that I can afford the watches that absolutely make me the happiest. I love the older Steinhart Oceans and GMT's and to be honest, I would rather have a rare or limited run vintage Steinhart or Debaufre that I can absolutely wear and enjoy, than a run of the mill "Other" brand that everyone else in the world has...

It all comes down to preference and I absolutely prefer these watches. I would never bash anyone for doing something or making choices that makes them happy and that they can fully enjoy. I am just fortunate I can afford my hobby... :-x


----------



## dron_jones

very true


----------



## captainscott

Eodtech said:


> Hi mrozowjj - I don't think the watch in the pic above is a Steinhart Red/Red "Hellboy". It looks more like a color reflection onto the watch and back of the bracelet laying next to it. But here are a few pics of my "Hellboy's" in both 39 and 42mm for you ... (39mm is the first pic)
> 
> The Ocean 1 Red/Red "Hellboy's" are some of the most rare and uncommon full color Ocean's Steinhart ever produced, especially in 39mm. They were released around 2006 or so along with a few other Blue/Blue "Smurf" and Green/Green "Hulk" models. Of all the matching full color dial and bezel combinations, the Red/Red was produced in the lowest numbers. It is very rare to see one or both sizes of them today ...


Man that red really looks great! Nice watch love the color.


----------



## captainscott

Eodtech said:


> Hi mrozowjj - I don't think the watch in the pic above is a Steinhart Red/Red "Hellboy". It looks more like a color reflection onto the watch and back of the bracelet laying next to it. But here are a few pics of my "Hellboy's" in both 39 and 42mm for you ... (39mm is the first pic)
> 
> The Ocean 1 Red/Red "Hellboy's" are some of the most rare and uncommon full color Ocean's Steinhart ever produced, especially in 39mm. They were released around 2006 or so along with a few other Blue/Blue "Smurf" and Green/Green "Hulk" models. Of all the matching full color dial and bezel combinations, the Red/Red was produced in the lowest numbers. It is very rare to see one or both sizes of them today ...


Man that red really looks great! Nice watch love the color.


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks captainscott - 

Thank you for the nice compliment. The Ocean 1 Red/Red combo's are really very vibrant and eye catching in person. The pics really don't do them justice. They are much more stunning in person..


----------



## Technarchy

I just sold my Ocean 1 GMT to fund a Tudor Black Bay. I just lost interest in Submariner like aesthetic produced by anyone.

I also decided I wanted a two watch collection. One Tudor and One Rolex. That's it for me. Tudor is on the way and Rolex is for my Bday in 2019.


----------



## vincentshumai

Thinking about selling my Steinharts to get the Tudor Black Bay 58..


----------



## KJH666

This is an interesting thread and yes, it is easy to see moving on from Steinhart to 'bigger and better' is a natural right of passage. I discovered Steinhart about 3/4 years ago and built up a collection of about 12 watches including several Gnomon Exclusive editions. Like others, sold them all and bought a Rolex.

Over the last few years owned several Rolex, a hatful of Omegas, a PP Aquanaut and a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms etc etc.

Like others with a smaller budget you become trapped by the 'all your eggs in one basket' effect. Insurance, a safe to keep it in, four figure sum servicing costs and every other person on a watch forum is wearing the same watch as you.

Then factor in the annual madness, I need to develop a special relationship with my Authorised Dealer so I can be the first kid on the block to own the latest Ceramic nonsense. One day I woke up and thought I can no longer be bothered with all of this.

So I have sold my expensive watches and have returned to the Steinhart fold. There is nothing better than finding a gem and for me it was the first incarnation of the Vintage Red with the old case back, the polished bottle top bezel and the acrylic crystal. The watch is a thing of beauty and brings me more happiness than any of the overprice trinkets that people think that they must aspire to.

You don't - if you find something you like, stick with it. Don't become a Rolex fanboy just to feel that you are fitting in with a bunch of on-line forum members that you will probably never meet.


----------



## Eodtech

I totally agree with you KJH. Im not going anywhere either... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew

vincentshumai said:


> Thinking about selling my Steinharts to get the Tudor Black Bay 58..


I have both and like them equally.


----------



## Lee_K

After a few months of being Steinhartless, I realized I missed the OVM and purchased a 3.0. What a relief to have a black dial on that watch after the medium gray of the 2.0. I've also been considering getting a 44 mm Nav. B-Uhr automatic in the B-dial configuration, but that will have to wait for later.


----------



## awarren82

Just can't beat em for the price to value ratio compared to a Rolex.


----------



## Dartok22

Im with you here. Iam seriously considering the Black bay 58. I tried on the original Black Bay and found it too large for my tastes. I think the 58 will be perfect.


----------



## MrDagon007

Dartok22 said:


> Im with you here. Iam seriously considering the Black bay 58. I tried on the original Black Bay and found it too large for my tastes. I think the 58 will be perfect.


It is very, very nice in my opinion


----------



## MichaelMaggi

Maybe it's because my mindset is I could never wear a $3k-$10k watch as a daily beater. For now I have an OVM I wear in the cooler months and a O1TiGMT that I wear in the warmer months. I have other watches for special occasions. But for now, Steinharts are great daily beater watches.


----------



## briang583

I will wear whatever watch I like. I just recently got my first Steinhart (dual time with pepsi bezel) and I love it! Yes I have owned modern Rolex, Panerai, Breitling, Tag, many many many Omegas, and so forth and the Steinhart is my daily wearer at the moment.


----------



## JimD303

I have a Black Bay (full size) and am planing to add a Steinhart back into the mix. I sold my Ocean One when I got the Black Bay, but there still nothing wrong with owning both brands. 

I’d say buy the Tudor first and give yourself several months with it to see if you still would enjoy wearing the Steinhart again. 

I still love my Tudor but I’m looking forward to having the Pepsi GMT 39mm in the rotation as well.


----------



## fbdyws6

They serve a great purpose in the quality to price world for a lot of people.


----------



## Tom Schneider

I have a Tutor BB with in-house movement that I bought last year. The next watch after the Tutor was a Nav B-Uhr 44 about 4 months after that simply because I'm still a Steinhart fan and a bronze pilot watch was a great addition. I do wear the BB quite a bit but my Steinharts and Christopher Ward GMT sees even more wear time. It's great to have choices.


----------



## Riker

Spot on Tom, it is great to have choices! I have been wanting to buy a Black bay for a couple of years now & I reckon i'll do it sometime this year. Only reason I haven't is cos I can't decide between the burgundy or black bezel though now I think the more traditional black bezel looks best. I'll always keep Steinharts in the collection though... Love my pilots...…..


----------



## Riker

Spot on Tom, it is great to have choices! 

I have been wanting to buy a Black bay for a couple of years now & I reckon i'll do it sometime this year. Only reason I haven't is cos I can't decide between the burgundy or black bezel. Now though I think the more traditional black bezel looks best. I'll always keep Steinharts in the collection though & will get more... Love my Nav's...…..|>


----------



## Stromboli

I love happy endings, don't you.:-! :-! :-!


----------



## MrDagon007

Riker said:


> Spot on Tom, it is great to have choices!
> 
> I have been wanting to buy a Black bay for a couple of years now & I reckon i'll do it sometime this year. Only reason I haven't is cos I can't decide between the burgundy or black bezel. Now though I think the more traditional black bezel looks best. I'll always keep Steinharts in the collection though & will get more... Love my Nav's...&#8230;..|>


Fyi the bb58 is really quite nice, a bit more compact than the earlier ones
Regarding my steinharts, I will keep my premium navb44 as it is truly a chic "why pay more watch" but could sell my other steinharts since I don t wear them often anymore


----------



## krstgor

Almost the exact same situation here - @ 7 3/4 wrist, my 2 favorite Rolexes - the SS black dial Sub and the GMT MII are simply too small for my wrist, look like a toy.

I currently own - no surprise - a black ceramic dial Ocean One and a GMT Pepsi, both in 42mm and both are tad bit small. Had they made them in 44, that would've been perfect for me... and yes, I wear a watch everywhere - from sauna, to hot tub, to swimming in the sea, to gardening... so just couldn't bare the thought of damaging a 10K watch, whereby if I smash the Steinhart with a sledge-hammer accidentally, will buy another one the next day...

Here are my 2 "beauties"


----------



## krstgor

TheGanzman said:


> And *I* have gone in the OPPOSITE direction! I've had a baker's dozen "Grail Watches" - Rolex 5508's, 6536's, 6538's (plural), a 5512, 2 5513's, and a 14060 No Date. I found them to be just a tick too small at (no more than) 39.5mm. I also WEAR my watches in the pool, in the hot tub, in the sauna, in the ocean, and working in the garage/on cars. When my 6538 became worth US$75K to a DEALER no less, I looked myself in the mirror and said "What are you DOING?!"
> 
> I'll take any of my modest dive watch collection (Including 3 Steinharts, 2 Helson Skindivers, a Dennis Rudy Milspec, a Tactico TC2 Expedition, and my current "High $ Watch" - my ZRC Grands Fonds) over ANYTHING fancier/more expensive! Now, if Rolex ever made a Submariner in the 41-42mm size with NON-applied indices, a high-dome sapphire crystal, drilled lug holes, and pointed crown guards, I'd prolly treat myself to one - this is me NOT holding my breath for THAT to happen anytime soon!
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll keep on wearing my 2009 Steinhart Ocean One Vintage "Comex" homage, which is keeping time at +/-ZERO seconds/day - it don't get no better than THIS from where *I* sit:
> View attachment 13234701


Almost the exact same situation here - @ 7 3/4 wrist, my 2 favorite Rolexes - the SS black dial Sub and the GMT MII are simply too small for my wrist, look like a toy.

I currently own - no surprise - a black ceramic dial Ocean One and a GMT Pepsi, both in 42mm and both are tad bit small. Had they made them in 44, that would've been perfect for me... and yes, I wear a watch everywhere - from sauna, to hot tub, to swimming in the sea, to gardening... so just couldn't bare the thought of damaging a 10K watch, whereby if I smash the Steinhart with a sledge-hammer accidentally, will buy another one the next day...

Here are my 2 "beauties"


----------



## krstgor

*Re: Wear What You Like ...*



Kurt Behm said:


> and don't look back....
> 
> "THE MAN MAKES THE WATCH-THE WATCH NEVER MAKES THE MAN"
> (That's part of the reasoning behind 'Brand Ambassadors')
> 
> It's hard to overstate how much Paul Newman, Jean Claude Killy, Jacque Cousteau, and Jack Nicklaus did for Rolex. Arnold and Stallone did the same thing for Panerai and U-Boat.
> 
> But that's what the high-end watch brands with the multi-million dollar
> marketing departments want you to believe.
> 
> The last time I was in Basel, several Swiss friends pointed out to me that
> Tissot was the most popular brand in Switzerland.
> 
> Maybe the Swiss are trying to tell us something....
> 
> Kurt


So true... as I said somewhere before - living in 2019, where we have nano-tech precision, speaking about how Rolex is on a "different quality level" is just nonsense - a watch is a watch, it's a piece of metal case with a mechanic device inside it, that hasn't changed much for the last 100 years... It makes me laugh when self-proclaimed experts use the phrase "Steinhart is great for the money". Steinhart is great. Period.

Unless you're a wall Street CEO or someone doing international business in the South East Asia or Arabian peninsula, where you really "need" one to be recognized as "worthy of doing business with"... I cannot possibly understand why you'd spent a small fortune on smth. so trivial as a wrist-watch.


----------



## teckel12

TheGanzman said:


> Too "fancy" - IMHO, a dive watch is a "tool watch"; as such, "applied indices" don't belong on a tool watch. I guess I'm just old school...


This is also why I don't like ceramic bezels. Look way to much like they're trying to get attention. I much prefer aluminum bezels like on my GMT 16710, BB58, Speedmaster Pro, SKX.


----------



## teckel12

krstgor said:


> *Re: Wear What You Like ...*
> 
> So true... as I said somewhere before - living in 2019, where we have nano-tech precision, speaking about how Rolex is on a "different quality level" is just nonsense - a watch is a watch, it's a piece of metal case with a mechanic device inside it, that hasn't changed much for the last 100 years... It makes me laugh when self-proclaimed experts use the phrase "Steinhart is great for the money". Steinhart is great. Period.
> 
> Unless you're a wall Street CEO or someone doing international business in the South East Asia or Arabian peninsula, where you really "need" one to be recognized as "worthy of doing business with"... I cannot possibly understand why you'd spent a small fortune on smth. so trivial as a wrist-watch.


Except when you can make a small fortune with Rolex or waste a grand with a multi-Steinhart collection. The movement difference between Rolex and Steinhart is quite significant. As the case on Steinhart's are nothing but a fake clone of a Rolex, of course they're similar. But that's how all fakes look.


----------



## TheGanzman

teckel12 said:


> Except when you can make a small fortune with Rolex or waste a grand with a multi-Steinhart collection. The movement difference between Rolex and Steinhart is quite significant. As the case on Steinhart's are nothing but a fake clone of a Rolex, of course they're similar. But that's how all fakes look.


...and Rolex is a "fake clone" of the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms, _of course_...


----------



## perthai

For me, I have moved backwards instead 

Owned 2 Rolex's over the past 20 years and have always been wearing Rolex. Only thing I disliked about the Rolex was all the money "stuck" in those watches.

Finally sold and now instead slowly getting an "addiction" towards Homage watches. I honestly like the fact that I can own many different watches for the same price of one.

For sure I will over time get a Rolex again. Only issue that makes me hate Rolex, is that it is virtually impossible to buy the one you want, at standard price. And I am not going to buy a Rolex for x2 the price.


----------



## davidinjackson

Enjoyed reading this interesting thread and how owners move up and down the food chain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

TheGanzman said:


> ▲▲▲ - What's even worse than THAT is when you're wearing a REAL Rolex and you overhear someone saying to someone else "It's probably a fake" - try THAT one on for size sometime!


Why would some random ding-dong's assessment of a consumer product you bought bother you? I only respect the opinions of people I respect.


----------



## Dec1968

I've realized that the Submariner wasn't my GOAT watch. For the longest time the no-date Sub called to me. Then I took a step back and stopped looking at it. And I realized that I truly love the newest variant of the Explorer much more - the 214270. The symmetry and simplicity of that model speaks so much more to me now.


----------



## els4

Dec1968, I‘m with you regarding the Explorer. Simple perfection.


----------



## Dec1968

els4 said:


> Dec1968, I'm with you regarding the Explorer. Simple perfection.


Agreed.

This may sound like sacrilege, but I do not like the flip clasp on that watch. I'd much prefer the new 2020 designed Oyster Perpetual clasp with EasyLink. The engraved crown and simplistic look and feel of that clasp makes more sense to me.

Again, just my opinion. It's how I would outfit the watch.


----------



## bruck177

els4 said:


> Dec1968, I'm with you regarding the Explorer. Simple perfection.


I'll prob be tarred and feathered for this view, but i wish the Explorer was a hair bigger... maybe 40.5mm. Rolex is increasing their sizes so might happen one day...


----------



## Dec1968

bruck177 said:


> I'll prob be tarred and feathered for this view, but i wish the Explorer was a hair bigger... maybe 40.5mm. Rolex is increasing their sizes so might happen one day...


Their sizes didn't actually 'increase' if you check the spec sheet.

The 41mm OP largely is the same size as the 39 it replaced. The L2L length, because they shortened the lugs, is deceiving. The case got roughly 0.2mm bigger, not 2mm as stated. The dial increased in size by less than 0.5mm, so visually it appears a tiny bit larger when the case itself really isn't any larger by comparison.

The major change is a 21mm lug width on the 41 as opposed to 20mm on the 39, and the lugs remained thin visually. Very smart idea.

It's a class size, not an actual size.

Hafiz made a great video comparing the sizes.


----------



## at2011

teckel12 said:


> Except when you can make a small fortune with Rolex or waste a grand with a multi-Steinhart collection. The movement difference between Rolex and Steinhart is quite significant. As the case on Steinhart's are nothing but a fake clone of a Rolex, of course they're similar. But that's how all fakes look.


"Fake" and "clone" do not take on the same meaning legally. If Steinharts were fake Rolexes Rolex would've sued already. Rolex cannot touch clones, and they have very strict standards on what constitutes a fake. They learned their lesson when they sued Tag Heuer on the Heuer 1000, and lost. Try also reading on the Rolex vs. California case, you might learn a thing or two.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

Well, this thread managed to avoid the 🔒for 2 years


----------



## Dec1968

I'm glad this thread got cleaned up. Thank you to whoever did that.


----------



## at2011

I'm glad micro watch companies exist. They bring to the masses affordable unobtanium watches with their own spin on it. I always believe we should approach this hobby with more positivity in mind for maximum enjoyment. Hats off to the likes of Jake Bordeaux, Bill Yao and Gunther Steinhart for making it possible for us the experience of owning impossible to own historic timepieces while major Swiss brands overprice their watches year in year out. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

I've been a die-hard Steinhart fan for about 6 years now and sadly, I'm going to sell mine and move on. The problem I have is the bezel - the paint/insert only covers about 60-70% of the bezel and leaves too much stainless showing. It really washes out my GMT and I just can't get past the look.










There are competitor watches with bezels that have better (more) instert/paint coverage and I'll chose something else.

As I'm typing this and looking at the Steinhart site I think I now see the problem: they are using the same bezel insert for the 39mm watch and the 42mm watch. Whereas the 39mm watch has the "appropriate" sub look:










The 42, with the same bezel looks out of whack:


----------



## Thunder1

^^You've quite the eye for detail!!...good luck w/ your sale!!..Why not just give the 39mm offerings a shot?..


----------



## casselmb

I’m likely in the same boat as OP. I have 5 Steinharts. An OOVR, Triton Military, LSE, LSE Chrono, and a Marine Chronometer Roman. The OOVR got me started on nicer watches. I have probably 20 total now, and I’m looking to consolidate down to 3 or so. Most of the Steinharts are or will be redundant so they’ll likely go.


----------



## Cpt Canuck

One thing I value about steinhart is that they are a "real" company. So many micribrands are just drop shipped from china by arm chair watch designers. Steinhart has a beautiful physical location and many friendly employees with real customer support. They have sold the same models for many years and regularly expand the catelog. For that reason I put them in a class way, way above the average micro brand. Even some brands that claim to be higher end micro brands are faceless in the real world. 

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wah-Gwaan

krstgor said:


> *Re: Wear What You Like ...*
> 
> So true... as I said somewhere before - living in 2019, where we have nano-tech precision, speaking about how Rolex is on a "different quality level" is just nonsense - a watch is a watch, it's a piece of metal case with a mechanic device inside it, that hasn't changed much for the last 100 years... It makes me laugh when self-proclaimed experts use the phrase "Steinhart is great for the money". Steinhart is great. Period.
> 
> Unless you're a wall Street CEO or someone doing international business in the South East Asia or Arabian peninsula, where you really "need" one to be recognized as "worthy of doing business with"... I cannot possibly understand why you'd spent a small fortune on smth. so trivial as a wrist-watch.


I agree with this. Coming from someone who already has a Rolex, Panerai, Breitling Bentley, Tags, etc... The Steinhart is such a fantastic watch, and it's doing the same thing my other watches are doing, telling time. My Ocean One is very accurate, and honestly, I couldn't tell you the difference on which one takes the more accurate time because it's probably down to just a few seconds. The Steinhart is very accurate, great-looking, and well built. What else do you want? Slap a Rolex crown on this watch, and then it's triple the price.

Congrats on the Ph.D., but it's a brand social status reason when I hear someone say stepping stone or moving onto Rolex. It's never because the watch is ugly, not accurate, poorly built etc...


----------



## Thunder1

Wah-Gwaan said:


> I agree with this. Coming from someone who already has a Rolex, Panerai, Breitling Bentley, Tags, etc... The Steinhart is such a fantastic watch, and it's doing the same thing my other watches are doing, telling time. My Ocean One is very accurate, and honestly, I couldn't tell you the difference on which one takes the more accurate time because it's probably down to just a few seconds. The Steinhart is very accurate, great-looking, and well built. What else do you want? Slap a Rolex crown on this watch, and then it's triple the price.
> 
> Congrats on the Ph.D., but it's a brand social status reason when I hear someone say stepping stone or moving onto Rolex. It's never because the watch is ugly, not accurate, poorly built etc...


So true..


----------



## at2011

I bought a Steinhart so I don't have to buy a Rolex. It worked!


----------



## MaximoMark

I have a Rolex and still bought a Steinhart. I just love watches irrespective of brand!


----------



## clockworkgator

I'm about to sell an O1B as well. Was a solid watch, but never really took sentimental root.


----------



## Thunder1

MaximoMark said:


> I have a Rolex and still bought a Steinhart. I just love watches irrespective of brand!


Same here..


----------



## Melissakis

I got my first Steinhart about six months ago, for all the reasons that this brand is known for: Quality and value for money. The Ocean Vintage GMT never grew on me, I underestimated how much would affect me its resemblance with the Rolex 1655. This does not mean by any means that it's a bad watch. On the contrary, I liked everything else about it.
So I started looking elsewhere for a GMT. At first, I thought the Fortis Spacematic GMT. Same movement, but more prestigious name and difficult to find these days. I almost bought a second-hand one, what kept me from pulling the trigger was its 40mm size (my wrist is just 6.9" but I wear them big) and its unreasonable price at the second hand marker. 
My second thought was the Laco Frankfurt. Old name, great tradition, "Made in Germany" and great design. I did not particularly like the second crown, but I could live with that. I was at the middle of negotiations with a seller, when I stumbled upon the Nav B-Uhr 44 dual time titanium from Steinhart. I ordered the Steinhart.
It's not that I did not have the money for the Laco, I was ready to buy it and I wouldn't miss the extra €700 it cost. But the Steinhart was ticking most of the boxes, plus a titanium case. There's no perfect watch, somewhere you win, somewhere you loose, but this Steinhart is not that worse than the Laco, even if they were similarly priced. The Laco has on its side the non-measurable and often disputable advantage of brand name and tradition.
So, I am not moving on from Steinhart by choice!


----------



## super_purple

This brings back memories. I bought a 42mm Ocean One GMT back in 2013 after graduating college. I wanted the coke bezel, but they only had the pepsi bezel in stock. So, I ordered the pepsi version and got the coke bezel separate. 

But the watch I really wanted was a Rolex 16710 coke. I just didn't have the funds at that time. Last year, I finally pulled the trigger when that itch could not remain unscratched any longer. The Steinhart stays with me although it doesn't get wrist time anymore. It's a good reminder of how I felt back then towards hopes of building a watch collection in the distant future.


----------



## cadomniel

I still like my 3 Steinharts and not much desire to add a Rolex, not at todays prices...


----------



## camaroz1985

I am seriously considering pairing down my collection, but I will always have a (few) Steinharts.


----------



## dpeter

just sold my last steinhart. Owner since 2013, but finally got tired of the 47mm size.
but if i could get a good price on a used chrono 42 i would.


----------



## Thunder1

dpeter said:


> just sold my last steinhart. Owner since 2013, but finally got tired of the 47mm size.
> but if i could get a good price on a used chrono 42 i would.


Keep an eye open on the Watchrecon site..good luck hunting!!..


----------



## nk.technical

I am very impressed with the quality you get from Steinhart. I got the Ocean Explorer LE as a stand-in for my vintage Submariner. The attention to detail and finishing are really superb. I'm moving onto other watches, but I will continue to recommend Steinhart to those looking at watches in this price point.


----------



## Thunder1

nk.technical said:


> I am very impressed with the quality you get from Steinhart. I got the Ocean Explorer LE as a stand-in for my vintage Submariner. The attention to detail and finishing are really superb. I'm moving onto other watches, but I will continue to recommend Steinhart to those looking at watches in this price point.
> 
> View attachment 16264047


Your pic makes me want to break out my PlexiPlorer for wrist wear duty tomorrow afternoon..


----------



## nastang87xx

I'm new to Steinhart and I have a Steinhart coming to my front door for this simple reason: no one has a rose gold, bracelet, blue dial "dressy" dive watch that's not too big, not too small and for a price that I can stomach. A Vacheron Constantin Overseas is just flat out not in the budget.

If only the Tissot Seastar 1000 T1204073704100 also came with a matching rose gold bracelet...

An OceanX Sharkmaster-V VSMS512 would have been perfect but it has those STUPID extended fixed end links that makes its 49mm lug to lug deceiving and really closer to 54 or so when I tried it on.


----------



## KogKiller

I chose Steinhart because simply there was no other watch to be had with the same specs under $2000 and a design I really liked with a small size. I was selling off my cheap divers and just wanting to keep one. Eventually I will pay for $2,000+ for a dive watch. Like a Tudor Black Bay 39mm, or Seamaster 300m. Funny, even if I had Rolex money sitting around I wouldn't get a sub/GMT, I'd go for the polar Rolex Explorer II. For now, my wife and I are just trying to pay off debt we accumulated during tough times we had the last few years (medical bills, etc) therefore I am happy with my Steinhart.

If you find another watch with the specs like the Steinhart please let me know. So far Steinhart only does this, and does it well, and I'm very happy with mine.
-Dive watch under $1,000
-BGW9 or C1 Blue lume
-Sellita SW300 or ETA 2892
-Under 40mm diameter, 48mm lug to lug
-Jubilee with screw bracelet links
-Sapphire with underside AR coating, no cyclops
-Under 12mm thick
-At least 200m WR
-Signed crown, decorated caseback
-Ceramic Bezel with perfect alignment

Tag Heuer - They discontinued the great looking 41mm Aquaracer 300m Caibre 5. I had one those for about a year. The Steinhart feels higher quality though.
Monta - too big lug to lug of 49mm. Sold out of no date versions.
Oris Aquis - sold out and I hate their proprietery lugs and all circular design.
Christopher ward - top choice other than Steinhart, but hate their logo and their bracelets are meh (no screw links, and no jubilee option)
Seiko - Tried many, always had QC issues (bezel alignment and movement, chapter ring alignment, time keeping off)
Tissot - their dive watches feel many steps below the rest in terms of quality
Mido - love their dive watch, but also too large for me
Hamilton - like Tissot, their dive watches leave much to be desired in terms of performance and features
Longines Hydroconquest Ceramic - too big, bracelet is just ok, great movement, but everything is just meh
Microbrands - almost everyone else uses NH35 or Miyota 9015, great movements but my one criteria was at least an Elabore 2892 or SW300. Not even a ETA2824 or Sellita SW200.
Halios - always out of stock
Eterna - too big and overbudget most of the time, hard to find
Zelos - always out of stock, design could use refinement
Traska - always out of stock, production issues, would prefer a SW200 or SW300
Baltic - dont like their designs
Boldr - great field watches with SW200, no dive watches for me though
Doxa - too expensive for what it is, nice designs and good movements though
Vintage Omega/Other "luxury" brands - I've gone this route before. Always comes biting you in the a$$ though because the service is almost as much as the value of the watch itself, and in my experience they fail water tests because the cases/casebacks are too corroded and pitted, which results in having to pay again nearly the same value of the watch just for a new case to be engraved in Switzerland, old case destroyed, and movement/dial transferred to your watch. This is why I now prefer to buy new.


----------



## Thunder1

KogKiller said:


> I chose Steinhart because simply there was no other watch to be had with the same specs under $2000 and a design I really liked with a small size. I was selling off my cheap divers and just wanting to keep one. Eventually I will pay for $2,000+ for a dive watch. Like a Tudor Black Bay 39mm, or Seamaster 300m. Funny, even if I had Rolex money sitting around I wouldn't get a sub/GMT, I'd go for the polar Rolex Explorer II. For now, my wife and I are just trying to pay off debt we accumulated during tough times we had the last few years (medical bills, etc) therefore I am happy with my Steinhart.
> 
> If you find another watch with the specs like the Steinhart please let me know. So far Steinhart only does this, and does it well, and I'm very happy with mine.
> -Dive watch under $1,000
> -BGW9 or C1 Blue lume
> -Sellita SW300 or ETA 2892
> -Under 40mm diameter, 48mm lug to lug
> -Jubilee with screw bracelet links
> -Sapphire with underside AR coating, no cyclops
> -Under 12mm thick
> -At least 200m WR
> -Signed crown, decorated caseback
> -Ceramic Bezel with perfect alignment


While I don't own one, check out the Ginault Ocean 1..


----------



## andyk8

Thunder1 said:


> While I don't own one, check out the Ginault Ocean 1..


+1. The best sub homage available. Also one of the best divers (if not the best) in the circa $1000 price range.


----------



## MrDagon007

KogKiller said:


> I chose Steinhart because simply there was no other watch to be had with the same specs under $2000 and a design I really liked with a small size. I was selling off my cheap divers and just wanting to keep one. Eventually I will pay for $2,000+ for a dive watch. Like a Tudor Black Bay 39mm, or Seamaster 300m. Funny, even if I had Rolex money sitting around I wouldn't get a sub/GMT, I'd go for the polar Rolex Explorer II. For now, my wife and I are just trying to pay off debt we accumulated during tough times we had the last few years (medical bills, etc) therefore I am happy with my Steinhart.
> 
> If you find another watch with the specs like the Steinhart please let me know. So far Steinhart only does this, and does it well, and I'm very happy with mine.
> -Dive watch under $1,000
> -BGW9 or C1 Blue lume
> -Sellita SW300 or ETA 2892
> -Under 40mm diameter, 48mm lug to lug
> -Jubilee with screw bracelet links
> -Sapphire with underside AR coating, no cyclops
> -Under 12mm thick
> -At least 200m WR
> -Signed crown, decorated caseback
> -Ceramic Bezel with perfect alignment
> 
> Tag Heuer - They discontinued the great looking 41mm Aquaracer 300m Caibre 5. I had one those for about a year. The Steinhart feels higher quality though.
> Monta - too big lug to lug of 49mm. Sold out of no date versions.
> Oris Aquis - sold out and I hate their proprietery lugs and all circular design.
> Christopher ward - top choice other than Steinhart, but hate their logo and their bracelets are meh (no screw links, and no jubilee option)
> Seiko - Tried many, always had QC issues (bezel alignment and movement, chapter ring alignment, time keeping off)
> Tissot - their dive watches feel many steps below the rest in terms of quality
> Mido - love their dive watch, but also too large for me
> Hamilton - like Tissot, their dive watches leave much to be desired in terms of performance and features
> Longines Hydroconquest Ceramic - too big, bracelet is just ok, great movement, but everything is just meh
> Microbrands - almost everyone else uses NH35 or Miyota 9015, great movements but my one criteria was at least an Elabore 2892 or SW300. Not even a ETA2824 or Sellita SW200.
> Halios - always out of stock
> Eterna - too big and overbudget most of the time, hard to find
> Zelos - always out of stock, design could use refinement
> Traska - always out of stock, production issues, would prefer a SW200 or SW300
> Baltic - dont like their designs
> Boldr - great field watches with SW200, no dive watches for me though
> Doxa - too expensive for what it is, nice designs and good movements though
> Vintage Omega/Other "luxury" brands - I've gone this route before. Always comes biting you in the a$$ though because the service is almost as much as the value of the watch itself, and in my experience they fail water tests because the cases/casebacks are too corroded and pitted, which results in having to pay again nearly the same value of the watch just for a new case to be engraved in Switzerland, old case destroyed, and movement/dial transferred to your watch. This is why I now prefer to buy new.


From having much experience with both brands, Christopher Ward are an obvious step up in fit and finish vs Steinhart, plus their dive watches offer an attractive original modern design. Also of interest, MKII - for example the paradive 3 is utterly perfectionist in its precise construction, the way the sloped back smoothly fits is impressive for example. Plus Bill Yao spends time regulating each of them.


----------



## Mauric

I own the Steinhart OVM 39 mm and really like this watch. It's not the most refined watch, but I paid around 500 USD few years ago for it. I also own the Rolex Submariner no date. I like both watches and Luke better the Rolex Submariner, but if you only consider the price difference, I cannot justify owning the Rolex Submariner, mind you, the resell value of the Rolex Submariner is very good.

I have no idea how the Steinhart retains it's value, but for people like me that don't flip watches this isn't a mayor point. 

I also have no idea the prices for the Steinhart watches nowadays, but three years ago when I bought my watch, the prices used to be really good for ETA movements.

In my opinion anything should be related to it's value, I didn't see any better watch for value when I bought my Steinhart. In fact, that Steinhart made me feel as stolen by my Sinn watches. But that was some years ago... 

So if Steinhart continues now with good prices I can see them as a good option.


----------



## Thunder1

Mauric said:


> I own the Steinhart OVM 39 mm and really like this watch. It's not the most refined watch, but I paid around 500 USD few years ago for it. I also own the Rolex Submariner no date. I like both watches and Luke better the Rolex Submariner, but if you only consider the price difference, I cannot justify owning the Rolex Submariner, mind you, the resell value of the Rolex Submariner is very good.
> 
> I have no idea how the Steinhart retains it's value, but for people like me that don't flip watches this isn't a mayor point.
> 
> I also have no idea the prices for the Steinhart watches nowadays, but three years ago when I bought my watch, the prices used to be really good for ETA movements.
> 
> In my opinion anything should be related to it's value, I didn't see any better watch for value when I bought my Steinhart. In fact, that Steinhart made me feel as stolen by my Sinn watches. But that was some years ago...
> 
> So if Steinhart continues now with good prices I can see them as a good option.


As a fellow Rolex wearer, your words are so true!!..


----------



## sbeams

lol I sold all my Omegas, Breitlings and Tags and I’ve kept all my Steinharts, Seikos and Citizens. My Ocean One GMT is currently at Steinhart for repair way out of warranty so we’ll see how that goes!


----------



## Potter63

This might sound outrageous to some but.... I was very underwhelmed by the OVM 39 I received last year. 

Overall quality was great, yes absolutely, however there where 3 major deal breaker for me.

The first one was the terrible bezel action my watch had. 
Incredibly stiff and didn't loose up even a bit, despite having me cleaning it and turning countless times... Apparently it's a common issue with the 39mm cases... 

The vintage lume was of an awful peach colour. That actually was also the first and last time I've ever bought a "vintage lume" watch.

Last but not least... The overall proportions of everything were just... Wrong! 
Hands, bezel and dials seemed too big for the case itself. Like they have just bolted everything from the 42 onto the 39... It didn't look right for me. Especially with a steel bracelet on!

They have a massive following, it's almost a cult, and I am sure it is for a good reason... However wasn't the watch for me!

I flipped it almost immediately


----------



## Thunder1

Potter63 said:


> This might sound outrageous to some but.... I was very underwhelmed by the OVM 39 I received last year.
> 
> Overall quality was great, yes absolutely, however there where 3 major deal breaker for me.
> 
> The first one was the terrible bezel action my watch had.
> Incredibly stiff and didn't loose up even a bit, despite having me cleaning it and turning countless times... Apparently it's a common issue with the 39mm cases...
> 
> The vintage lume was of an awful peach colour. That actually was also the first and last time I've ever bought a "vintage lume" watch.
> 
> Last but not least... The overall proportions of everything were just... Wrong!
> Hands, bezel and dials seemed too big for the case itself. Like they have just bolted everything from the 42 onto the 39... It didn't look right for me. Especially with a steel bracelet on!
> 
> They have a massive following, it's almost a cult, and I am sure it is for a good reason... However wasn't the watch for me!
> 
> I flipped it almost immediately


Sorry to hear of your unfortunate experience w/ the OVM39..I encountered a similar 'stiff' bezel on my OVM39...it has loosened up over time, & have not had that experience w/ my other 39's or 42's...if you have the time(see what I did there?) & $, you might want to consider some of their other models...pretty sure they have something for most everyone!!!..


----------



## Potter63

Thunder1 said:


> Sorry to hear of your unfortunate experience w/ the OVM39..I encountered a similar 'stiff' bezel on my OVM39...it has loosened up over time, & have not had that experience w/ my other 39's or 42's...if you have the time(see what I did there?) & $, you might want to consider some of their other models...pretty sure they have something for most everyone!!!..


It's ok, to be fair it did help me to understand what I was really looking from a watch.

I appreciated Steinhart mission to bring an affordable swiss watch into everyone's collection, however beside their case design (which to be fair, is actually really good!) everything else is just toooo much of Rolex copy for ky taste.

They do some original designs... And I wasn't impressed 😅😅

Anyway I am quite happy with my very small, humble watch collection at the moment 😅👍


----------

